# 722 stuck in reboot loop



## wutheck (Jul 23, 2013)

I came home from work yesterday and I noticed my 722 was stuck in a reboot loop. The lights on the front of the receiver would turn from orange to green, then shut off and the unit would reboot. I have tried unplugging it and pushing and holding the reset and power button.

Any suggestions? I am mid way through my 2 year commitment with Dish and I have to wait 180 days after I start the protection plan until I can call a tech.

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

call CSR, ask for replace - it's free/no commitment if it broken, see what s/h fee they'll pose, if it too high for you, open PP and call again next day


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

May be a short in the coax/fittings from the dish/switch. Try disconnecting the coax. If the reboot loop stops, check the cable/fittings. Unless the policy changed without me knowing, there is not a waiting period to use the protection plan. I've added and used the PP in the same phone call.


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, I would be happy to help with this issue! Is your receiver plugged into the wall or into a surge protector? If it is in a surge protector please try plugging it directly into the wall. If this does not resolve the issue please send me a PM with your account information so that I can look into your options. Thank you!


----------



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

I've had the same problem for 8 months. The endless loop appears to occur if I leave the 722 tuned to a OTA channel when I go to bed at night. Only solution I've found is to pull the power plug for 10 seconds. I thought it was software issue, but now suspect maybe its an overheating issue with the OTA tuner as it seems to be happening more frequently and my 722 now goes into super slow mode (just the controls, not the TV signal) before any change to the OTA tuner caused an endless reboot.

Thought I would solve by upgrading to the hopper, but that seemed to cost me more for fewer tuners.

Is there a way to swap the 722 without joining & quitting the maintainence option yet again?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

speedboat said:


> I've had the same problem for 8 months. The endless loop appears to occur if I leave the 722 tuned to a OTA channel when I go to bed at night. Only solution I've found is to pull the power plug for 10 seconds. I thought it was software issue, but now suspect maybe its an overheating issue with the OTA tuner as it seems to be happening more frequently and my 722 now goes into super slow mode (just the controls, not the TV signal) before any change to the OTA tuner caused an endless reboot.
> 
> Thought I would solve by upgrading to the hopper, but that seemed to cost me more for fewer tuners.
> 
> Is there a way to swap the 722 without joining & quitting the maintainence option yet again?


Contact DIRT by PM and find out what your options are. There have been reports of the OTA tuner increasing the temperatures significantly on the 722K. See post by CheriT just above and click on her name to send a PM.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

speedboat said:


> I've had the same problem for 8 months. The endless loop appears to occur if I leave the 722 tuned to a OTA channel when I go to bed at night. Only solution I've found is to pull the power plug for 10 seconds. I thought it was software issue, but now suspect maybe its an overheating issue with the OTA tuner as it seems to be happening more frequently and my 722 now goes into super slow mode (just the controls, not the TV signal) before any change to the OTA tuner caused an endless reboot.
> 
> Thought I would solve by upgrading to the hopper, but that seemed to cost me more for fewer tuners.
> 
> Is there a way to swap the 722 without joining & quitting the maintainence option yet again?


I assume you are leasing the 722 DISH will replace it for a shipping charge seeing they own it.


----------



## gherna1 (Sep 5, 2014)

This is a known problem. The 722K - and I assume other receivers, especially with OTA add-ons - generate TOO MUCH HEAT, the lame fan's flow is misdirected towards the HDD instead of blowing the hot air out. To top it off, the cases only have vents on their two sides, with the top completely made out of one piece.

This causes excessive heat and the 105C capacitors cannot withstand the >140C temps inside the case. They puff out or outright blow.

From many posts here I have gathered, learned, and then put it practice, that reboots, freezes and the likes, are caused by bad capacitors. As time goes by, the frequency of the problem gets worse, until the unit is an anchor. Please SEARCH 'C194' and you'll find lots of posts about this problem.

I now use a small desk fan - though noisy - on top of my new 922 unit, which sits inside a wall unit but has a 4" opening in the back for the cables. I noticed the unit does not heat up as much with this aide, and I trust this unit will last me a few years. I had two 722K's that died, and could only revive one by replacing the bad caps. The other has two red blinking lights on the front panel and won't boot any more.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

to prevent overhearing of all the poorly designed DVR, you could do my modification - see my pictures of 622 posted a couple years ago (if you own it or has spare cover or don't care a warranty )


----------

